

Cuban Coders Looking to Energize a Nascent Startup Scene with First Meetup - lx
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/scott-norvell/grand-ambitions-young-cub_b_7225436.html

======
rodneyrdx
I'm Rodney, co-organizer of Merchise Startup Circle.

We intent to help all those who are involved in the Cuban startup scene in any
way. The goal is to create a regular meetup for anyone interested in startups,
tech and entrepreneurship.

Glad to answer any questions

------
med-merchise
I'm Medardo Rodriguez, co-organizer of Merchise Startup Circle.

There are many ideas and potential. We are getting ready in order to be
prepared just in time when country be. We will use our experience in help
other set in motion their projects.

------
lx
I'm Alex Medina, co-organizer of Merchise Startup Circle... AmA

------
karelium
Cuban-powered startups? That's really awesome dude! Any progress, projects,
ideas?

